# New Member From Virginia



## kritters (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi everyone! Just stumbled on this site - what a great place!

We have a 2010 260FL. Purchased it used (previous owners used it once) and just love it! I camped with my folks years ago (the years should probably be in caps) and DH had never camped before. Last weekend was our maiden camp trip. Went pretty well but that mattress is being replaced immediately! We found a campground close to home that we can park the camper on for $100 a year - electric only but we got the water tank filled up and the porta potty guy will empty the black tank for $20 -- not a bad deal I don't think. Other than the bed from hell the first trip went really well. Yes, forgot the sugar for his coffee and the tongs to flip the steaks but he had cream and we had a fork LOL When the water pump came on I was a little concerned but I now know that loud humming is perfectly normal.

Anyway, I've rambled on enough for now. Glad I located this website!


----------



## Bob in Virginia (Jul 15, 2010)

Welcome! We put a foam mattress topper on and it helped out quite a bit. There are some mods that you can do to quiet the water pump, just do some searches.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Congrats, and Welcome to the site!!! and I previous post was xcellent advice


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Welcome to the site!!!


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Welcome to Outbackers!

A 3" foam topper will do wonders for the bed. I do agree, that mattress is BAD. There is lots of useful things on this site, so look around and make yourself comfortable.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Welcome to the site, and congratulations on the "new" Outback. There's a ton of info and advice on the site.

Happy Camping

Doug


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

Welcome to Outbackers! Like the others said, a memory foam topper fixes that mattress real well. We sleep like babies on ours now! I'm an ex-Virginian. I lived in Chesapeake. Where are you from? If sugar and tongs are all you forgot, you did a bang up job of preparing!







Congrats on your new Outback!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome kritters! Glad you found us.....Yes, we are still sleeping on our “soda can” mattress and are looking into a topper.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

$100 per year for parking *with* electric? WOW! Wadda deal. You'll use that much power in a year!! Congrats on getting a SUPERB deal!


----------



## COCostas (Aug 13, 2010)

For everyone who has added a memory foam cover to the factory mattress - I would like to know what type of memory foam you use and like. We are looking at the egg-crate style, along with the regular solid foam, coiled foam, etc. I'm interested in what seems to work best, as there is quite a price difference in the different styles.

Thanks!


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

Ours is not the egg crate style. Ours is a solid foam topper.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## kritters (Sep 23, 2010)

We've had a great time - wish we'd had it earlier in the year!!! The bed issue was solved by the purchase of a sleep number. We have one in the house and love it so I just said the heck with it and bought one for our second home! WHAT A DIFFERENCE!!! I can't wait for retirement and hitting the road! LOL


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

We use the solid type, 2 inch. The thicker, the more $$, the better you sleep.


----------

